# It's the OG Rage Strength, but can't access my original account?



## Rage Strength (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey brothers and sisters, it's been a good while since I've been active on this board and have missed it greatly! Only problem is my registered email to my original account(Rage Strength) was hacked and compromised, and have not been able to get any assistance in gaining it back.. If a mod is reading this I would greatly appreciate your help in regaining it back.. There's no way for me to change the password to it when my email was hacked aka not having access to that email!!


----------



## stonetag (Oct 9, 2016)

Welcome to the UG.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 9, 2016)

In that case you will need to start from scratch.

This time around be more responsible to youself and the members of this forum.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2016)

What up rage. Pm pillar he should be able to join the accounts


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> In that case you will need to start from scratch.
> 
> This time around be more responsible to youself and the members of this forum.



He won't need to start from scratch .. He's a si founding member


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 9, 2016)

Welcome back man


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2016)

Rage pm me your old email addy.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 9, 2016)

How do you know its really him if him ?


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 9, 2016)

Regs will know if it's him or not


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> How do you know its really him if him ?





ToolSteel said:


> Regs will know if it's him or not



Appreciate the confidence


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 10, 2016)

Not trying to be a dick just think it ought to be a lot harder to get back a membership that someone forgot the password to and email hacked than just hi guys Im that dude.

Im sure pob will have a way to figure out the truth though.

Password is critical guys dont slip.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 10, 2016)

Your a funny guy Ziegler .. These guys have the technology to see how many shit stains you have in your underwear.. Have no fear


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 10, 2016)

*Lol lol lol*

Haha welcome back bro this thread had me chuckling!
Ziegler you really did miss the "tiller wars" (how many times was he banned?)
Nobody is going to come back to pull a fast one (and for what?)

Hello SI! (Btw I wish the badge just said "Founding Father")


----------



## snake (Oct 10, 2016)

Always nice to see an old brother come home.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 10, 2016)

Cheers, Mate! Welcome back!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 10, 2016)

Welcome back friend!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Your a funny guy Ziegler .. These guys have the technology to see how many shit stains you have in your underwear.. Have no fear



Six.............


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 11, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Six.............


Ugh come on bundy. Wash yourself.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Ugh come on bundy. Wash yourself.



I don't wear underwear brother


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 11, 2016)

90   Percent of the day I'm free balling


----------



## Rage Strength (Oct 11, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> He won't need to start from scratch .. He's a si founding member



Thanks brother! Glad you remember me! I remember migrating here from ology back in the day! I'm back though! Seems so long ago haha


----------



## Rage Strength (Oct 11, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> How do you know its really him if him ?



Lol I've been here much longer than you buddy


----------



## Rage Strength (Oct 11, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> Haha welcome back bro this thread had me chuckling!
> Ziegler you really did miss the "tiller wars" (how many times was he banned?)
> Nobody is going to come back to pull a fast one (and for what?)
> 
> Hello SI! (Btw I wish the badge just said "Founding Father")



Lmao, you already know brother! Cheers!


----------



## Rage Strength (Oct 11, 2016)

snake said:


> Always nice to see an old brother come home.



Thanks brother! I've missed this board! Only board where I can call family! Life gets in the way sometimes, but we always end up finding our way back!


----------



## Rage Strength (Oct 11, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Cheers, Mate! Welcome back!



Thanks brother! Good to hear from you!


----------



## Rage Strength (Oct 11, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Rage pm me your old email addy.



Thank you brother! Only few more posts to pm!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 11, 2016)

hahaha keeps posting rage!


----------



## DF (Oct 11, 2016)

Why is this not fixed?


----------

